# Career guidence for Java Preparation



## Dev747 (Aug 17, 2015)

I completed my B.E. Computer this year (2015). I know Core (basic + intermediate) Java as it was only there in my academic curriculum. Now I want to give exam for OCJP (Oracle Certified Java programmar) which is one of the reputed certification for Java. I know it includes only Core Java. Should I enroll for a Java course at a training institute or learn by self study (from books and Internet) as I know Core Java basics and has done a Computer Science degree ?

I have also enquired for a Java course at training institute which includes Core and Advance Java and Frameworks like Spring, Hibernate and JSF. Are these topics worth learning from a training institute or can be learned independently on the basis of some knowledge of Core Java ?

Also which are good training institutes for such courses in Mumbai and Thane?  How about NIITs ?

Please advice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2016)

I think Hyderabad is the best place to learn any software and also get a job related to software.

Regarding this Call Sudaksha now on 040-6690-4143 or 7032-903-904 to get a seat in Sudaksha Java and start your IT career in a good MNC. 

 1st Floor, Meghana Towers, 1-102/17&18, Ayyappa Society Road, Madhapur, Hyderabad -500 081.    
Contact: +91 4066904143, +91 4066567223, +91 7032903904


----------



## anky (Apr 14, 2016)

If you have already studied basic java yourself, then first try to solve the scenarios/questions from the internet. Once you feel mastered in those , then you can proceed with advanced topics yourself. If not you can join java institute.
also, Please tell us about your future plans. I.e if u want to join MNC or continue with studies (M.Tech).


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 4, 2016)

NIIT is also good to choose because they give more focus on practical part...


----------

